# how to use cache viewer



## PainKiller (Oct 7, 2006)

hi,

i just installed cache viewer for FF. (*addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2489/) but i cant figure out how to use this tool. help me out. thanx u


----------



## blueshift (Oct 7, 2006)

Type 'about:cache' in the url bar without quotes


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 7, 2006)

nope........about:cache is still showing the old FF interface


----------



## blueshift (Oct 7, 2006)

Goto Tools>Cache Viewer


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 8, 2006)

there is no Cache Viewer in the Tools. what should i do????? plz c the image.


----------



## blueshift (Oct 8, 2006)

It works perfectly here. Which version u using?
__________
u need FF1.5


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 8, 2006)

Ff Rc 2.0


----------



## blueshift (Oct 8, 2006)

Me using FF 1.5.0.7


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 8, 2006)

may b its not supporting the 2.0 RC


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Oct 8, 2006)

What about Opera?

Sometimes I can't view some webpages _offline_ but can see them when I go online.

Is there something wrong in the Opera cache?

I'm using Opera 9.01


----------



## blueshift (Oct 8, 2006)

I can in Opera 9.00(build 8501)


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah, you won't experience such problems if you use the latest version of the browser


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 9, 2006)

hey wats cache, i mean wats its meaning.....there is intel conroe wid 4mb cache??? wat that 4mb cache mean?


----------

